# How hard is this particular recorder sonata?



## obwan

I'm playing it on Soprano recorder. It requires me to alter the positioning of my right hand in order to cover the bell continueing to cover 2 other holes (with right hand, but with altered fingerings) then in rapid progression move my right hand back and then back again to cover the bell etc etc for several iterations.

I just want to get an idea of how hard it is, in general.

Telemanns Recorder Sonata in F major, TWV 41:F 2





Like is there a grade level for it? I've been playing for since early august. And this is not the most advanced music that I've been playing. But this is probably the most advanced music that I am pretty certain suits me for my ability, the other music has probably been tooo hard. My question is, has my practicing been paying off? Is it good that I can play this after only 4 months?

(Notice i didn't say it that I can play it well, yet.... I just started playing it.... I know it will be a challenge, but this piece just i dunno how to describe it, its like love at first sight.... i just know this piece is for me right now, the rest has been either too hard or too easy or unsuitable for recorder etc etc etc...)

Sorry for the tangents and thanks for the replys.

edit: oh and no that is not me in the video.


----------



## presto

A bit late in replying, but it's not as difficult as it sounds I’m not that advanced but I can play it reasonably well.
I think with Telemann he could actually play the recorder and knew very well how to get the most out of the instrument, in other words the fingers seem to fall naturally and rarely does his music feel awkward to play.
BTW it is a lovely work, all 3 movements of it.


----------

